# Hilfe! Festplatte im Eimer?



## Ultraflip (9. November 2004)

Hallo ...

Letztens ist beim Rechner meiner Freundin die CPU zerschossen ... ich hab gleich ein neues Mainboard mit neuer CPU eingebaut ... der Sprung war von 450er AMD K6 auf 900er Pentium III ... das dumme nur ist, dass die Festplatte zwar vom Bios erkannt wird, aber nicht davon gebootet wird!

Ich hab auch schon die wichtigsten Daten mit Knoppix gerettet und wollte drüberformatieren, aber das schlägt jedes mal fehl Sowohl bie NTFS als auch bei FAT! Ich hab auch schon über die Wiederherstellungskonsole versucht über "fixmkr" und "fixboot" die Spur 0 wieder herzustellen ... es steht zwar jedesmal, dass es erfolgreich war, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht! Ich hab auch schon das IDE Kabel vom CD Laufwerk ausprobiert, mit dem selben Ergebnis ...

Was kann ich noch ausprobieren?

Ich bitte um Hilfe ...   

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## liquidbeats (9. November 2004)

Das Problem ist das du von AMD zu Pentium gewechselt bist.

Neuinstallation Behebt das Problem, war bei mir ebenfals so als ich con Celeron mir 700 MHZ auf AMD 2000+ gewechselt bin.
von AMD 2000+ auf 2600+ und Höher hatte er dann keine Probleme.
wie Gesagt Windowows Neu installieren und dann Funktioniert es wieder 


Nachtrag
Ich sehe grade du hast schon  zu Formatieren versucht.
hm ... gut, hast du einen anderen Rechner wo du diese festplatte als slave drive betreiben kannst ?


----------



## Ultraflip (9. November 2004)

Hab ich schon probiert ... da aber das formatieren immer schief ging erkennt jetzt kein Betriebssystem mehr, ob es NTFS oder FAT ist ... vom BIOS wirds ja wie gesagt ohne Probleme erkannt ...


----------



## liquidbeats (9. November 2004)

wie hast du Platte Formatiert ?
beim Installieren des Betriebsystemes oder im DOS oder gar auf einem Laufenden System ?

Versuch sie mal im DOS zu Partionieren, ansonsten Partition Magic oder aber Acronis OS selector benutzen.

Acrois hat bei mir schon des Öffteren gehölfen.

gruß


----------



## Ultraflip (9. November 2004)

Ich hab sie über Win2000 Disk versuch zu formatieren ... ich könnte es noch mit Knoppix probieren, aber da weiß ich nicht so wirklich wie das geht ...

Bei Win2K könnte ich ohne Probleme die Partitionen festlegen ... aber beim Formatieren trat dann halt wieder ein Fehler auf ... (Er formatiert ganz normal bis 100% und zeigt dann erst an, dass die Platte nicht formatierbar ist ...)

wäre halt echt schade, wenn ich ne neue kaufen müsste


----------



## liquidbeats (9. November 2004)

Dann Formatiere dies doch  unter DOS
unter Windows hatte ich auch schon so manche Probleme die unter DOS einfach nicht aufgetreten sind.


----------



## Ultraflip (9. November 2004)

wie mach ich das denn bei Win2K? Über Win2KCD starten und in der Wiederherstellungskonsole format C:?

Oder brauch ich da ein anderes Tool?


----------



## liquidbeats (9. November 2004)

haja.... Stimmt ja Windows 2000 Besitzt ja kein DOS.

Win98 SE Boot Diskette
www.bootdisk.com

Das auf Diskette hauen, dann von Diskette Booten und die standart Partionieren vollziehen
fdisk und dann format C:

Gruß andy


----------



## Ultraflip (9. November 2004)

Danke schonmal ... werd ich nach der Arbeit mal ausprobieren


----------



## Ultraflip (15. November 2004)

Also ich kriegs nicht hin ... ich werd mir wohl eine neue kaufen müssen ...


----------



## fileshareking (26. Oktober 2007)

na.. 

lad doch von der windows98-SE cd/diskette... dann kannst du mit dem Vefehl "fdisk" das "menü" zur partitionierung aufrufen... alle partitionen löschen, neu erstellen... dann "format C:/" und sdas sollte eigentlich laufen...


----------

